# Want to photoshop a pregnant chick with a sword??? lol



## Claudillama (Jun 27, 2015)

Yup!! The other day I did a maternity shoot with a friend of mine! (* keep in mind we are all anime dorks lol) I told her to wear w.e she wants and bring w.e props she wants!! Went to pick her up, and she came out with a kpop inspired look and fake swords (><) It was glorious!! I plan to work on my photoshop skills before I tackle these photos! But im curious what yall will can come up with!! GET THOSE CREATIVE JUICES OUT!! Here are 2 photos, unedited that you can choose from!!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2015)

I threw these into Lightroom. I just altered the green hue a bit, and sharpened them a bit.






 
I thought they looked okay in a warm-toned B&W look also.


----------



## Claudillama (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh ya the black and white ones do look great!! love them!! great editing!! <3


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2015)

Glad you liked the edits. She's an interesting subject with that outfit,hair,and sword, plus being pregnant!


----------



## Claudillama (Jun 29, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Glad you liked the edits. She's an interesting subject with that outfit,hair,and sword, plus being pregnant!




AHAH I know right~~ its a unique combo xp


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 19, 2015)

very cool.
I always good to see something different and this really is. I like the last edit Derrel did. She is all about the color and that really does fit. Something about that monochrome just works tho.
Have fun in the edits!


----------



## angelo_lightning (Jul 21, 2015)

just for fun...


----------



## Altamirra (Feb 25, 2016)

I would choose another model


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 11, 2016)

Altamirra said:


> I would choose another model


 ... okay ? Why ?!


----------



## 407370 (Mar 11, 2016)

great subject.
My take:


----------

